# [SOLVED] Direct IP multiplayer



## penichols

Hi, was wondering if anyone could help me, I am new to this and don't have a clue how to get this working
I am trying to connect to play a multiplayer game with my brother who lives abroad, it asks for the ip adress to connect to ... 
I am know confused as the ip adress for my computer ( given by the game) does not match that of one if i type " my ip address" into google either way i cannot get either to work
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Direct IP multiplayer*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
With NAT (the firewall on routers), the router takes a public IP address assigned by the ISP and breaks it down into different private IP addresses for the network devices. This is why your IP address displayed on websites will be different from your computer's IP address. Since you are trying to play over the Internet, whoever is joining the multiplayer game will need to enter the public IP address (the one displayed on websites) of the host computer. 

Example: If your brother is hosting the game, and you are joining, you will need to enter his public IP address to connect. Vice-versa, if you are hosting, he will need to enter your public IP address to connect.


----------



## penichols

*Re: Direct IP multiplayer*

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Direct IP multiplayer*

You are welcome. Is it now working? If so, you can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------

